# Venti: 30mm Ego One styled 3000mah device



## Alex (5/8/15)

*Venti*
Multiple Safety Protections
3000mAh Battery Capacity
510 Spring Loaded Connector
Two Kinds Of Atomizer Heads
Stainless Steel Construction


Product Introduction
The Venti, Italian for twenty, mimics the look of a 26650 Mod, hence its name: Venti. It is constructed from stainless steel, making it strong and durable. It has a 3000mAh power capacity and a 5.8ml liquid tank capacity to ensure lasting usage. Users can also choose from two kinds of atomizer heads either in 0.5ohm or 1.0ohm. Venti is truly remarkable for those seeking vapor production, battery life, large liquid capacity, and prolong use.




Parameter
Diameter: 30mm
Length: 112.7mm
Color: silver
Liquid capacity: 5.8ml
Battery capacity: 3000mAh
Thread type: 510 Thread
Rated resistance range: 0.15Ω-5.0Ω




Standard Configuration
1× Venti Mouthpiece
1× Venti Atomizer Tube
2× Venti Atomizer Head （1.0 /0.5ohm）
1× Venti Atomizer Base
1× Venti Battery
1× Wall Adapter（1A）
1× USB Cable
1× Manual
Features
Multiple safety protections: Different from other direct output batteries in the market, the Venti equips multiple protections like over 10s protection and overload protection. This will insure a safer and more stable vaping device for users.





3000mAh Battery capacity: The battery of Venti has a large capacity, people could enjoy their great vaping experience all day long.








510 Spring Loaded Connector: The spring connection base makes the Venti more durable and adaptable.





Two kinds of Atomizer Heads: The Venti supports two kinds of atomizer heads: standard 1.0 ohm head for normal vaping ( mouth inhale ) and 0.5 ohm head for cloud-chasers( lung inhale ).








Stainless Steel Construction: The construction of Venti is stainless steel which makes product durable and hard to damage.









E-juice Filling
1. Unscrew the atomizer base off atomizer tube.
2. Slowly fill the liquid into the space surrounding the air pipe. Note: Please make sure you refill into the right place and do not over fill into the air pipe.




Airflow Adjustment
Rotate the airflow control ring clockwise, the airflow hole will be
exposed, the more the hole is exposed, the larger the airflow.
Battery Power Display
Current Battery Power Light Indicator
60%-100% Stay Solid
30%-59% Blink Slowly
10%-29% Blink Moderately
0-9% Blink Quickly




Charging Process
The Venti is charged via USB port. It will take about 4 hours to fully 
charge the battery with an 1A charger.The button light will be stay
red during charging and turned off when the battery is fully charged. 

source: http://www.wismec.com/product/venti/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/8/15)

Interesting, thanks @Alex
I am interested in the 5.8ml of juice and the 1 ohm configuration
Wonder if a single battery charge will get through that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/15)

That's a really interesting looking device. Looks very similar to the Ego One just a bit beefier.

@Alex check your thread title, it says 23mm but this is a 30mm device.


----------



## Jan (5/8/15)

Looks a lot like ego one coils.


----------



## phanatik (5/8/15)

Now, we just need to know what the flavour is like and if there will be a rebuildable coil option, and then this wil be the perfect device for work. Not too concerned about clouds at work.


----------



## Petrus (5/8/15)

Nice device..


----------



## shaunnadan (5/8/15)

It's a fat ego one mini with the additional battery power and juice capacity that we missing! 

Still unsure if it's a suitable size of a stealth mod


----------



## Petrus (5/8/15)

When will here be stock?? Is the coils ego one standard? Estimate price??


----------



## huffnpuff (5/8/15)

Nice device, but I don't know how confident I'll be getting getting a battery with the word "Vent" in it. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/8/15)

Can't they just sell the mod, by itself?

Compared to whats on the market the eGo One (which looks to be using the same coils) is pretty lack lustre, For flavour subtanks, are boss (for me at least) and for vapor production, you're better off with a dripper. 

So, they should sell the mod... by itself, just like how eLeaf should sell the iJust 2 battery, by itself.


----------



## phanatik (6/8/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Nice device, but I don't know how confident I'll be getting getting a battery with the word "Vent" in it. lol


joke-jacket


----------

